# Rey the log carrier



## KentuckyGSDLover (Nov 17, 2011)

At night when I go out on the porch to grab a log to put on the fire, I take Rey on a leash because I don't trust her in the house without me. She's been nosing the pile the last few days when I do this and tonight she picked up a small log and carried it in. The second time out, I said, "Get a log, Rey," and pointed to a smaller one that wasn't split (so she won't get a splinter). She picked it up, brought it in with me and let go of it when I took it from her mouth at the fireplace. Rey has a job now! I think it makes her feel important. She keeps nudging the front door, wanting to lug in more logs.


----------



## gagsd (Apr 24, 2003)

Awesome! Love those working dogs.


----------



## KentuckyGSDLover (Nov 17, 2011)

gagsd said:


> Awesome! Love those working dogs.


She did it again tonight. I went out to get a log and all the logs left were really too big for her, so she tussled with one and then grabbed it by the end and DRUG IT into the house by her teeth.  It's really a shame this little black GSD has fear issues. She has a very strong drive and really wants to please. I'm buying a chainsaw next week so I can cut smaller log rounds just for Rey to "help" bring in the firewood.


----------



## juliejujubean (May 4, 2011)

KentuckyGSDLover said:


> She did it again tonight. I went out to get a log and all the logs left were really too big for her, so she tussled with one and then grabbed it by the end and DRUG IT into the house by her teeth.  It's really a shame this little black GSD has fear issues. She has a very strong drive and really wants to please. I'm buying a chainsaw next week so I can cut smaller log rounds just for Rey to "help" bring in the firewood.


Thats awesome. I love it when people can include their dogs in some way! they always want to help 
if i could i would get my girl to do my laundry and take out the trash.. that would be amazing


----------



## doggiedad (Dec 2, 2007)

nice. don't let her put it in the fire. :laugh:


----------



## doggiedad (Dec 2, 2007)

i say you could teach her to take out the trash
and put it in the can.



juliejujubean said:


> Thats awesome. I love it when people can include their dogs in some way! they always want to help
> if i could i would get my girl to do my laundry and
> 
> >>>> take out the trash <<<<<
> ...


----------



## doggiedad (Dec 2, 2007)

you win this months "Owner Of The Month" award.



KentuckyGSDLover said:


> >>>> I'm buying a chainsaw next week so I can cut smaller log rounds just for Rey to "help" bring in the firewood.<<<<


----------



## KentuckyGSDLover (Nov 17, 2011)

doggiedad said:


> nice. don't let her put it in the fire. :laugh:


No joke, I thought about that - if she spontaneously starting "helping" bring in logs, would she get too close to the fire? But she does not like the fireplace up-close (I've noticed she backs away from heat, which is a good thing - both stove and fireplace). I've been taking the log from her when we get inside the house.


----------



## Ingrid (Aug 29, 2010)

Good girl, Rey, good girl! : ) Can you teach her to stack the wood neatly? My Grandpa would say "a tidy woodpile is the sign of a good neighbor".


----------



## JanaeUlva (Feb 5, 2011)

Cute story! Rey sounds like she enjoys pleasing you. So she is a little lumber jack


----------

